# Thiết kế mới cho không gian vườn nhà bạn từ cây tầm vông



## vietsunbamboo (2 Tháng bảy 2021)

Việt Sun BamBoo cung cấp các dịch vụ thiết kế, xây dựng chòi nghỉ sân vườn với chất lượng tiêu chuẩn, giá thành phải chăng. Cùng với đó là đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp,có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong nghề sẽ giúp bạn có được một không gian vườn đẹp như mong ước. Để biết thêm chi tiết và nhận được sự hỗ trợ tư vấn nhanh nhất xin hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi qua hotline : 1900 2881 hoặc tới showroom: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, phường 11, quận Bình Thạnh, TP.HCM.

doanh nghiệp Việt Sun Bamboo chúng tôi chuyên bán, tầm vông cọc tre để đóng móng Công trình vun đắp, cọc tre tiêu dùng để kè kênh mương, ao hồ hoặc kè thành vách hố móng, hố đào, cây tầm vông sử dụng để là cây chống cho cây xanh, nhà vườn.

Cây tầm vông giá rẻ của chúng tôi luôn đảm bảo về mặt khoa học như: Tầm vông làm cọc thẳng, thân dày đốt ngắn, đảm bảo về mặt các con phố kính, tre luôn tươi.. Quý khách cần sắm tầm vông hãy tới ngay Việt Sun Bamboo hoặc gọi cho chúng tôi để được trả lời.

Việt Sun Bamboo chuyên sản xuất cây tầm vông tại khu vực phía Nam

có nhiều đặc tính phải chăng nên tầm vông khô đã qua xử lý được rất những kiến trúc sư lựa chọn làm loại vật liệu chủ đạo trong nhiều dự án kiến trúc tre.

Trong lắp đặt trang trí:cây tầm vông được dùng để ốp trằn, ốp tường trang hoàng, làm hàng rào, dựng nhà tre mái lá, làm gian hàng hội chợ.

Trong đời sống: tầm vông được dùng để đóng đồ nội thất, bàn ghế, thang leo, làm cho những phương tiện dùng cho bán nông nghiệp.

tuy nhiên cây tầm vông còn được xuất khẩu nước ngoài.







Việt Sun Bamboo là một trong những kho vật liệu tre trúc,cây tầm vông lớn và uy tín bậc nhất tại TPHCM bây giờ. Chúng tôi chuyên bán nhiều các mẫu ây tầm vông khô đã qua xử lý, tầm vông tươi giá tốt, chất lượng. Sản xuất tại TPHCM, Bình Dương, Đồng Nai, Long An và nhiều tỉnh giấc.

sở hữu nguồn rừng trồng và khai thác tầm vông lớn và rộng khắp nhiều thức giấc miền Nam. Vì vậy mà giá cây tầm vông tại Việt Sun Bamboo luôn phải chăng nhất trên thị phần. Khách hàng đang với nhu cầu tìm tầm vông, tre trúc, lồ ô hãy liên hệ ngay sở hữu chúng tôi để được tư vấn và báo giá rẻ nhất nhé!

Hotline: 1900 2881 - 028 7777 2881

Email: vietsunbamboo@gmail.com

Địa chỉ: 34D Tăng Bạt Hổ, Phường 11, Bình Thạnh, TP Hồ Chí Minh .


----------

